# Lead Pastry Chef interview



## maddiie13 (May 16, 2012)

I applied for a Lead Pastry Chef position at a popular hotel not thinking I would get a called for an interview because I have no real kitchen experience. I have been in school for Baking and Pastry Arts for three years. I stated in my email when I was applying that I do not have any real experience, that being said, if there were any positions available lower than lead pastry chef I would be honored. I received a call the next day and even though they are aware I have no experience they asked for me to come in for an interview anyway. *IM FREAKING OUT!!* its such short notice too because I am away at school right now and moving back home Thursday and the interview is Friday. I was told to bring my chef jacket and shoes I can wear around the kitchen because they want me to make something... anything I want just to show that I have the basic skills for the job. So, do I show up in uniform (checkered pants, shoes, and jacket) or should I wear black pants with a shirt that I can throw my jacket on over and do I show up wearing my chef shoes?! I don't even know what to make?! I want to make cream puffs and pastry cream because I think that shows basic skills, but this is a hotel so I'm not sure. I feel like I am in over my head with this especially because I did not expect to actually receive any feedback. This is my first real industry job... I have little time to prepare and really need some feedback/suggestions perhaps on what I should make... This is a huge opportunity for me, I don't know what to expect and I'm really nervous. Sorry for the huge rant... I'd appreciate everyones feedback. Thanks so much and have a great day!!

Madeline


----------

